# Waterfarm grow***alaskan ice***



## KirklandsFinest08 (Sep 23, 2008)

WHATS UP MY FELLOW GROWERS!!!!!

This is the start of a water farm grow!!! Its my second time around and I started with Alaskan Ice that are all fem seeds I ordered from the internet. I have five and sprouting 2 so I can get my mothers and clone from there. I use the paper towel method and it works for me every time. Its the second day of them germinating. My setup is pretty simple and I have put lots of time into it. I have the whole room to use but starting small for now in the closet of that room.

I have a waterfarm system with a 400 watt mh light and a sun shade hood with 4inch duct holes for venting...not using just yet. The room is covered in Mylar. I built my own res because its way cheaper. I have two waterfarms right now and i drilled the holes out bigger. I also but 4inch air stones in each one. 

I am going to posting everyday and filling you guys with tons of info... Let me know any questions you have and I will answer as best I can as soon as possible.....


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice setup you got there bro!

I just finished a similiar grow. 2 water farms with bubble stones in the pots.400w air cooled mh/hps. I wish i would have had that reservoir you got there. Looks sweet!! Do you have the plans for it? I'd love to get em from ya. One thing i see that ur gonna need is some type of pathogen control. Hydrogaurd or H202 are 2 that i know of. Im not sure where to get the 50% h2o2 yet. When i find out ill holla at ya. Good luck with ur grow. 

Those seeds sound tasty!!!


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Sep 24, 2008)

Day 3 - Still not sprouted...


----------



## iloveit (Sep 24, 2008)

I germinated my Bluberry seed 1 week ago and placed it in 1" rockwool and I see no sprout I feel pathetic. If you find out what the trick is please let me know


----------



## fitzyno1 (Sep 24, 2008)

iloveit said:


> I germinated my Bluberry seed 1 week ago and placed it in 1" rockwool and I see no sprout I feel pathetic. If you find out what the trick is please let me know


It depends on strain.

Amost 4 weeks ago i was germinating 8 seeds...
4 Edelweiss feminized (Indica) Flying Dutchmen Edelweiss feminized Cannabis Seeds Marijuana Seeds
4 Dame Blanche Feminized (Indica) Flying Dutchmen Seeds Dame Blanche Feminized Cannabis Seeds Marijuana Seeds

3 Edelweiss sprouted in 24 hours.
4 Dame Blanche sprouted in 48 hours. 
The 4th Edelweiss was a failure. 
I needed 8 plants for my 8 pod bubbler system. I had no other indica seeds left. So i decided to use a sativa (Dutch Passion Power Plant Feminized seed) Dutch Passion Power Plant Feminized seeds Cannabis Seeds Marijuana Seeds , it could also catch up with the Indica seedlings during vegging. 
I was germinating that seed in the very same conditions as the others. After 2 weeks i decided to give up and dump the seed. The shell felt very strong and waxy, the seed looked healthy. I remembered my friend using sand paper to thin the shell down on his seeds, because his took so long to sprout aswell. I had no sand paper, and i thought i had nothing to loose, so i used a very sharp, and if i botched the seed, well what the hell. When i was scraping the shell, it was like scraping metal, the shell was that tough. Anyway, i scraped the crack where the shell usually splits, and placed it back to germinate. 48 hours on, it had the taproot showing, i couldn't believe it. I now now have seven 3.5 week old indicas and a week and a half old sativa. Just hope, when the sativa roots enter the nutes, it will get used to the same nute strengh as the other indicas.

So, moral of the story, not all seeds will sprout in the same length of time, under the same conditions.


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 24, 2008)

U need to raise the root temp up slightly. At least its what i do. I put my germinated seeds in a cabinet above my oven. The fan/light is right underneath the cabinet, so i just leave the light on. It usally brings the temps in the low 80's. Man they sprout the next day everytime. And thats all i have to say about that...


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Sep 24, 2008)

My temps are 81 where my seeds are siting in the paper towel in the dome


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 25, 2008)

Damn its hot in ur place.. I think the extra warmth by the roots is was speeds it up not necessarily the ambient temp.


----------



## epoplive (Sep 25, 2008)

is using airstones in the waterfarm units suggested? I just picked up the 8 pack setup and any tips/info on using them would be great. Going to transplant my clones tomarrow. Also, any suggestions on number of plants per unit for maximum yield(overall, not per plant)?


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 25, 2008)

If u grow bigger plants its really a good idea, since there will be alot of root mass. You should start ur own thread or a grow journal. Youll get alot more replies to questions that away..


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Sep 25, 2008)

Day 4.......one seed sprouted one almost there ......I put the one in the rockwool cube and hopefully I can put the other one in there today and turn the lights on 24/7


----------



## iloveit (Sep 25, 2008)

KirklandsFinest08 said:


> Day 4.......one seed sprouted one almost there ......I put the one in the rockwool cube and hopefully I can put the other one in there today and turn the lights on 24/7



Are you supposed to activate the lights for day & night cycle after you place your germinated seed in rockwool? I thought youd have to keep it dark until a tiny leaf showed thats when you switch on the lights.

Someone please correct me Is this true or false & what is the procedure?


----------



## iloveit (Sep 25, 2008)

fitzyno1 said:


> It depends on strain.
> 
> Amost 4 weeks ago i was germinating 8 seeds...
> 4 Edelweiss feminized (Indica) Flying Dutchmen Edelweiss feminized Cannabis Seeds Marijuana Seeds
> ...




Im talking about after germinating NOT HOW TO GERMINATE. Can you educate me on the procedure of after germinating & placing it rockwool & waiting for the tiny leafs to appear in terms of when to begin the light day/night cycle and nutes and ph for this specific stage. Thanks


----------



## fitzyno1 (Sep 25, 2008)

iloveit said:


> Im talking about after germinating NOT HOW TO GERMINATE. Can you educate me on the procedure of after germinating & placing it rockwool & waiting for the tiny leafs to appear in terms of when to begin the light day/night cycle and nutes and ph for this specific stage. Thanks


You were saying you couldn't see a sprout, i thought you mean taproot. The roots should appear now soon. It takes around a week for them to appear. Don't over water the rockwool, and keep the seedling warm, under a clear dome (plastic cup) and under a CFL. 
If the bean has cracked and the taproot not damaged, you'll be fine. Be patient.


----------



## fitzyno1 (Sep 25, 2008)

I also used bottled water, pH5.8. Just dip the bottom of rockwool in about 5mm of the water for 1 or 2 seconds, once a day.
Sorry for the misunderstanding, hope that helps.


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Sep 25, 2008)

Day 4 and both have taproots i also took another seed and did the shot glass way it cracked in 12 hours WOW that ways way faster


----------



## iloveit (Sep 25, 2008)

fitzyno1 said:


> I also used bottled water, pH5.8. Just dip the bottom of rockwool in about 5mm of the water for 1 or 2 seconds, once a day.
> Sorry for the misunderstanding, hope that helps.



Ok Ill try that method. At the moment Im germinating another 2 bluberry seeds.
No need to apologize Im just happy that your willing to help.

Thank you Iloveit


----------



## Token Everyday (Sep 25, 2008)

do u no if that strain alaskan ice is the same or similar to alaskan thunderfuck


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Sep 25, 2008)

Its a cross bread between white widow and haze with 21 % thc


----------



## Token Everyday (Sep 26, 2008)

thanks for the info


----------



## dum (Sep 26, 2008)

Yours sounds almost exactly like mine other than I'm starting from mothers and clones. I was thinking of getting alaskin ice myself. I'm vegging in bubbleponics and flowering in ebb and flow.


----------



## DaddyDutchy420 (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice setup, 
everything should work well.
Good Luck


----------



## mixin (Sep 26, 2008)

gonna definately be watchin this grow!


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Sep 27, 2008)

DAY 6 ......Sprouts

its day six from getting my seeds wet


----------



## dum (Sep 27, 2008)

can you give a link to your last alaskan ice grow?


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Sep 28, 2008)

DAY 7.........

When do you think i can put in waterfarms?.....there is small roots growing out the bottom of rockwool


----------



## dum (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm using hydroton only so as soon as my clones showed roots 1cm long i put them in the ebb and flow set up. From what I've read (everywhere) they should be good right now.


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Sep 28, 2008)

Alright they are in...ill take pics in a min they are under a 400 mh light about 3 feet away.....how often should i water them


----------



## d4mth3m4n (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm not trying to be a negative in any way I figured I'd just give you a heads up on my experiences with the waterfarm 8 piece setup. 

From the beginning I had issues with the lower branches becoming too wet and dying off also slowing down the veg process. I'd recommend using some kind of panda plastic or some other material to cover the tops of the buckets during earlier stages of life. This will also help keep algae from forming on the rocks from being exposed to light. 

Another huge issue I have with this system is how are you supposed to track nute levels and flush the system? I tried flushing once and took everything apart and cleaned it all but it was one of the biggest pains in the ass I have dealt with when it comes to growing. And I hate how I can't keep track of the nute levels as I believe that to be the culprit for the problems I'm experiencing now. 

Now I'm now about 2 weeks from harvest time, up until about a week ago things were going pretty well with the exception of the above mentioned problems. But that's when weird things started happening, some leaves started turning yellowish and dying off, while some of the plants were doing fine. Now about half of my plants have lost 3/4 of all their fan leaves due to them dying and i'm going to have to harvest early. The other half of the system seems to be doing alright and the buds look pretty good.

Again, I'm not trying to be negative I just want to share my first, and last experience with the waterfarm modules. I've since built some homemade rubbermaid containers for moms and those were 1/3 of the price and have given me 0 hassle. I've also been using an aeroflo system and I cannot reccomend that enough, easiest system i've ever used but kinda pricy.

Edit: These 8 plants were under 3x 400w hps hortilux, given a bc series nutes, with additives like hydroguard, hygrozyme, koolbloom, sweet, purple maxx, gravity.


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Sep 28, 2008)

So this is what i got so far.....Are my temps ok? and is this light too close or is it fine? i poured some water in the tray too is that ok?


----------



## caddyluck (Sep 28, 2008)

alright! some feminized seeds! nice. I think that is too much light, I use a single 100w CFL to root my clones. I even keep that 2-3 feet above to start, then gradually lower it. It also could be warmer  I would wait for 2-3 leaf sets before transplanting to the waterfarm. dude is right about water splashing from ring to leaves. GODSPEED


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Sep 29, 2008)

i was gonna wait but i noticed that the roots comming out the bottom started drying up and turning yellow what the hell did i do wrong now they are in the water farm how much should i water the roockwool


----------



## caddyluck (Sep 29, 2008)

I run my waterfarms 24/7


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Sep 29, 2008)

even with that small of seedling in rockwool?


----------



## Eharmony420 (Oct 1, 2008)

sorry to but in. i bout to buy a 8 waterfarm. i joined yur club caddy. i just came into some extra cash, 300 or so i can play with. Wud u recomend the waterfarm or another similiar priced system on ebay. They got like 8 meant to compete price wise. i dont want to make a wrong purchase. what is in the controller. i dont want to buy a glorified dwc, i ca make that in 5 min. ebb and flo my next choice. i got a 370pump alrady for my diy aerponic system bit i might just buy a cool system por built for fun. Dont lead me atray, my forst learning grwo all dwc and almost done. This weekend i hope nl seeds to arrive. @@@ help por favor lol


----------



## dum (Oct 2, 2008)

I just set up a home made system and there are some things that I kinda regret. Having said that if you buy a complete system make sure that it has all the nutes and hydroton and everything cause if you buy it on ebay there's a chance that it could be a knock-off without some things. The ebb and flow system in my journal works perfect. I would just light proof it a little more. If you still have a light and a lot of the things from the first grow then buy whatever you want. If you buy on ebay it could take a month to arrive too. Just trying to help.


----------



## caddyluck (Oct 3, 2008)

buy what will work best for you in your space. Kirtland, got any updates? pics?


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Oct 3, 2008)

well for some reason things are going really slow the rockwool might be overwatered but i have no clue finally starting to see 2nd set of leaves but barely! any suggestions ill take pics in a min.


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Oct 4, 2008)

Growth seems to be growing faster now i think a couple more days and i will see lots of growth


----------



## dum (Oct 4, 2008)

Good, My plants germinated in about 2 days, took another two to sprout and took about 2 weeks to have a set of leaves beyond the 2 teardrop ones.


----------



## jnatalizio (Oct 5, 2008)

alaskin ice very nice that is a new strain from greenhouse seed co and i want to see how the buds look and nice grow ill be watching


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Oct 5, 2008)

babys are nine days old today im almost showing third set of leave when should i add nutes im using gh flora series when would be a good time to start and how my ppm


----------



## jumifera (Oct 7, 2008)

good luck "Kirklandsfinest08" nice set up man, gonna be watchin!


----------



## dum (Oct 7, 2008)

I started the lowest strength as soon as roots started showing on my clones, I've changed low general purpose and am now on full vegging at about a foot tall. I saw some very small sines of nute burn I think (the ends of one of lower leaves got a little wavy) but it didn't manifest itself any more than that. You could definitely start putting in the lowest strength in now. The good thing about hydro is if you have the time to check every day it is probably really easy flush the resevior as opposed to soil growing. ANyway, I say go for it.


----------



## dum (Oct 14, 2008)

How has the grow been lately?


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Oct 14, 2008)

Great!!!! Plants are about 4 inch tall 4 leaf sets....Babys STINK!!! I started nutes about 4 days ago at 250ppm its now down to 110 so I'm thinking about changing water and adding new nutes... not sure how much ppm to do tho. Roots are showing threw bottom of bucket already!!!

How about your ladys?


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Oct 14, 2008)

Day 18 just to let you know i think its been pretty slow growth so far


----------



## dum (Oct 14, 2008)

It's faster growth than what I got from seed. My clones are doing really well, one is a lot bigger than the others, I think that it's the one from the slightly larger mother. The larger mother is just a way better all around plant I think, she has closer nodes, longer branches, is almost comletely resistant to spider-mites, (the other mother has quit the infestation but I just got some bug killer) faster growing and quicker into flowering. I was a little afraid that I had root rot but now I think that it's ok for longer roots to not be completely white. I just transplanted my larger mother today, and the buds are coming along. One of them smells almost peppery while the other just smells like weed, I forget which smells like which though. Anyway, 4 sets of leaves is pretty impressive for eighteen days. I'm glad I didn't screw things up when I told you to add nutes. Growth usually takes a while to take off. How big are you planning to let them get?


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Oct 14, 2008)

im not sure i think they are gonna be my mothers im going aero and keeping them in the waterfarms


----------



## d4twamp (Oct 15, 2008)

Kirkland, found the thread YEAH! SUBSCRIBED...hope you don't mind me taggin along I defenitlly wanna see what this strain can do bruddah...

D


----------



## dum (Oct 15, 2008)

Thats smart. It's a good idea to use those as mothers.


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Nov 10, 2008)

Alright so heres a update its been awhile!!!! 

Well its day 44 ....... babys are doing great. 3 Alaskan Ice Females

Im using these for my mothers and cloning to go into the 4 x 3 tables

I built my tables and put a groove in all the corners so i can push this rubber down to keep the panda film down tight!! 

I have 2 1000 watt hps lights on there way!!

ummmm yeah i have this really weird thing going on with this plant...im sure you can tell by the pics can anyone tell me what that is please...

lets see ppm at around 1400 
ph right at 5.8 
temps stay around 76 day and 68 night
change nutes everyweek
18/6 light 
400 mh for mothers
if you can think of anything i left out let me know!!


----------



## dspec (Nov 10, 2008)

hmm that is weird...doesnt look like nute deficiency, maybe bugs? over all they look like there doing well


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks but no bugs i check them very good...

I was spaying that bubble water like the guy on youtube ...It might be from that but i dont know because it seems like new growth has some on it too.

One thing when should i clone????


----------



## dspec (Nov 10, 2008)

bubble water is fine, its just ro h2o and co2....take your clones from the lower branches, their not gonna get much light anyways, and are gonna initiate roots easier...


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks man whats the best way to do so....i still need to build or buy a setup for cloning what the best....


----------



## dspec (Nov 10, 2008)

aeroponics and dwc offer best results....you can make a cloner out of a plastic tote, theres a good write up in STINKBUDS sticky'd thread....basically cut a strong lower branch 4 nodes down at a 45* angel...trim the extra sprouts off, dip it in clone juice, and stuff him in a rockwool cube that is soaked in water...put a dome over them for the first couple of days, because there are no roots, water will be absorbed through the leaf structure...give them a couple weeks, and they should be ready for transplant.


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Nov 10, 2008)

what should the temps be in the dome and how do i get 6 clones ....im doing s.o.g so the need to be ready fast i dont have weeks...whats the best way to do that`


----------



## dspec (Nov 10, 2008)

temps should be close to ambient, i.e nothing over 85*, but humidity will be 95%-100% this is fine for first few days...so those 3 are your mothers? i would take 4 clones from each...extra for insurance...the good thing if you build a DWC cloner, is you can let them veg in there too....so let the roots develop, its gonna take about 2-3 weeks, let 6 veg for 2-3 weeks, then move them to flower...let the other 6 veg for another 4 weeks...then move them to flower...so you have staggard harvest, every month... rinse and repeat...why only 6, you in cali?

ok so i just read your entire thread haha...i would start to flower some clones immediately, just to make sure you have females...i dont care if you bought feminized seeds, better safe, than fucked...


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Nov 10, 2008)

i thought that would be a good number i have a lot of room so whatever what should i do???? No by the way what about you


----------



## dspec (Nov 10, 2008)

yea looks like you can fit about 8 in each table....if you do it right, thats atleast 1/2 pound every month =D

yup im a patient from socal

WW x SSH ...that sounds, delicious


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Nov 10, 2008)

sweet thats right on with what i want!!!! takes awhile to get everything going it suck and lots of money so what do you say get sprayers for my cloner i dont really get it


----------



## dspec (Nov 10, 2008)

if i was you, i would just do DWC cloner... with aero, you would have to build a 2 tote stacked system (see stinkbuds thread) in order to have them vegetate too...plus its $70 just for the proper timer... aero will offer a little bit better performance, but the dwc's gonna be cheaper for sure...


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Nov 10, 2008)

so i would have to take cutting how often


----------



## dspec (Nov 10, 2008)

your mothers should heal in about 1-2 weeks...but i would wait, until you move a batch into flowering before taking another set, just to keep rotation steady.


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Nov 10, 2008)

im gonna do the aero like stinnkbud but should i send them right into flower as soon as roots are big im gonna put them in 6inch pots with either rockwool or perlite im not sure whats better


----------



## dspec (Nov 10, 2008)

haha i know you want bud soon! but the longer you veg the bigger your plants, the more tops, i.e more cola's...your gonna have to wait anyways, because you have 2 tables, you can only staggar monthly harvest...so it goes like this.

take 8 clones, 2-3 weeks till roots...
take another 8 clones... veg first batch for 3-4 weeks then move to flower
take another 8 clones... veg 2nd batch for 3-4 weeks then move to flower
take another 8 clones... veg 3rd batch for 3-4 weeks, HARVEST 1st batch, then move to flower
take another 8 clones... veg 4th batch for 3-4 weeks. HARVEST 2nd batch, move to flower... Rinse and repeat =)

I would use rockwool and expanded clay, you can bleach the clay and reuse it...perlite is messy =P


----------



## d4twamp (Nov 11, 2008)

Here is a pic of the bubble cloner I made.. only 12 sites but it was cheap as hell to make...You could make one too very inexpensive..or just clone em' the old tried and true way, cut, dip, and drop em' in a cube or plug then keep them under a humidity tent till they root...a DIY aero cloner will be my next step in the cloning world, once I'm done playing with my bubble cloner... I noticed you built some ebb & flow tables, I grow ebb & flow too...If you can put a lid on the tray and suspend the net pots in the lid so the roots can dangle freely...this made a big difference in the size of my plants in the system...

D


----------



## dum (Nov 13, 2008)

I just finished making my own little cloner, it was really easy. I just got a rubbermaid, cut out the middle of the lid so that the only part left of the lid was the part that snaps on and fits around the edge, then I wrapped plastic wrap over the gap. I keep the clones in some plastic cups with duct tape around the edges and over the to. I have a heat mat underneath to keep things toasty too.

I just use hydroton, no rockwool or perlite and things work fine.


----------



## Eharmony420 (Nov 14, 2008)

how you gonna transplant that into your system?


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Dec 16, 2008)

So its been along time for a post but heres whats going on my mothers are about five feet tall and I have build my own cloner.

I took 18 clones from my mothers and flowered them they are ALASKAN ICE 

ALL 18 CLONES ROOTED IN 4 DAYS........NO LIE 

Very 1st time cloning ever

The 2 five foot tall plants are 2 days into flowering


ummmm oh yeah I built my tables for the ebb and flow and have everything i need besides the 2 1000w lights

My rooms not totally together but its coming along I will post pics soon Im working on it right now!!!!


----------



## Eharmony420 (Dec 16, 2008)

congrats, thanks for your advice on my question. reps


----------



## Agent Wonderbread (Dec 20, 2008)

Whatsup, just signed up on this site because I found this thread on google. I have one waterfarm just to test out right now. I have one "bag seed" going right now and its looking good, but I am growing mostly tomatoes until i get a few more water farms. Just wanted to check in on this forum, I would like to see some pictures of the yield if you have any. Also, I have a 4 inch seedling from a bag seed going and I think it's time to put it into the waterfarm. Did you keep your pumps running 24/7 as a seedling? Did you add the Flora series nutrients when first put into the waterfarm?

Thanks for the help in advance, and good luck to you , sir.

Agent


----------



## jointchief (Dec 26, 2008)

Very interested, keep up with the pics man. Just purchased 20 fems and I'm using 2 x 1000w hps too.


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Dec 28, 2008)

So yeah here are some pictures...Im really running out of room and i dont know what to do


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Dec 29, 2008)

Im really starting to hate this site!!


----------



## jointchief (Dec 29, 2008)

Why are you starting to hate this site? BTW, If you need more room...you could start tying down your plants while they are still pretty flexible. Next time think about using t5's for veg....I don't know what your living situation is, but you could move your operation to a different room or maybe cut out some dry wall from your ceiling to place the lights higher...maybe in the rafters. To get another easy 5 inches or so you can get rid of the string and the hangers and screw a 2x4 to the ceiling and then screw the reflector to that.


----------



## jointchief (Dec 29, 2008)

hope this helps...


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks alot man...the only reason i, starting to hate this site is cuz i post and post and post and nobody says anything!!! But thanks alot for your help

Do you have any clue when they will slow down growing and start flowering?


----------



## jointchief (Dec 29, 2008)

Did you change yours light cycle? You can force flowering by changing from a 24 hr light cycle to a 12 on / 12 off. When you want to flower, make sure you provide your plants with some warm spectrum lighting (3000k t5's/CFL's or HPS). The change in light spectrum also lets them know it's time to flower.


----------



## Draconic82 (Dec 29, 2008)

they are not going to slow down in growing when they start flowering they are going to duble in size 5feet tall to 10feet i would tie down your tall ones i would also look up topping them if you do not have any more room to grow up i dont know much about it yet but look up topping asap hope that helps


----------



## jointchief (Dec 30, 2008)

Draconic82 said:


> they are not going to slow down in growing when they start flowering they are going to duble in size 5feet tall to 10feet i would tie down your tall ones i would also look up topping them if you do not have any more room to grow up i dont know much about it yet but look up topping asap hope that helps


When flowering I don't think they'll double, but yes they'll def get taller. I believe kirkland is going to be using 2 1000w hps (which is going to present another problem with his height restrictions). With that kind of power though, you will not see a lick of stretching and, depending on the strain, they might even stay the same height. Mine just get fatter, not taller, when I start to flower with my 2 1000 watters.

Blah, anywho, yeah, tie dem der bad boys down.


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Dec 30, 2008)

Alright thanks alot! I just tied them down! I wish i could take good pics all i have is a camera phone but there is tons and tons of red white hairs coming everywhere!!! the ladys have been flowering for about 2 weeks now! 

Im not using my 2 1000W for the two 5 ft tall plants because they were my mothers and just got two big so im keeping them under the 600w mh light

I have 20 clones just going into flowering too! thats what the 2 1000w lights are for


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Dec 31, 2008)

Starting to get tons of frost everywhere and smell bomb as hell!!!


----------



## jointchief (Jan 6, 2009)

How is everything looking Kirk? Have any new pics?


----------



## joesnow (Jan 18, 2009)

hows the bombs coming man


----------



## canibus447 (Jan 20, 2009)

cant wait to see ur results, i wish u luck on ur grow

i got a mother alaskan ice i started, i plan on cloning it for the outdoors this summer

but im still not sure what the bud looks like...


----------



## jointchief (Jan 25, 2009)

joesnow said:


> hows the bombs coming man


Talking to me? The THC Bomb grow was great. Some of the stickiest bud I've ever smoked. Medi Bud was better though. Higher yields from Medi.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 25, 2009)

KirklandsFinest08 said:


> Starting to get tons of frost everywhere and smell bomb as hell!!!


An update is in order..... How did they turn out?


----------



## TOKEMASTERFLEX (Jan 25, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/make-your-requests/154502-petition-dwc-sub-forum.html


VOTE NOW ANYONE THAT READS THIS


----------

